# Silverface Deluxe Reverb



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don’t know what they go for, but looks clean, has original cover and switch. I told my son it was buy and hold at that price, but looks like a decent long term investment at $1,800. I considered it but don’t want to tie up the cash here. What say ye?








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Seems like a decent price.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if a friend still has his Silverface Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

They don't make 60's or 70's Deluxe Reverbs anymore... and they are nice amps. This one is a later 70's model, so the changes to the cab and baffle have been made. It sure is clean though.

About a year ago, I tried to sell an equally clean '69 DR, also with a cap job, for $2000 and it didn't go well. I still have it!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Seems like a decent price these days. I wouldn’t buy it at that price as an investment. These amps have gone up significantly in recent years, so looking at it as an investment means you are buying when it’s high not low. Also, around 1973 or so they started using cheaper cabs which will impact long term value depending on when this was made.

Consider for a moment if you had bought a new 1965 Deluxe Reverb at list price for $239USD. At 4.5% interest, that would now bring you to just under $3000USD today, which would be a good price for a seller to get today for a good shape holy grail amp.

Is 4.5% a good average return over 55 years?In my book it’s just ok.

But that’s a 65 bought back in the day when prices weren’t as inflated. Now you’re looking at a SF (not as collectible) and maybe a late SF (even less collectible) so the value might not hold as well. After prices have shot up (so value might not continue to increase at the same rate). And when boomers are now really aging, so the supply of these is potentially increasing in the near future.

If I were in the market to buy one to play... yep.

If I wanted to invest $1800... nope. Better options there outside of guitar world.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I would not consider paying that for a clean pull-boost DR, even a really clean one. What it's "worth" though is not up to me, that's for buyers who are interested in this particular amp to decide. There's nothing "wrong" with that vintage however they've unfortunately been lumped in with the other late-SF Fender amps and thus are considered "less desirable". The DR (and smaller amps) didn't change as much as the larger late-SF models but the last years of the SFDRs are not hot ticket items as vintage amps go. Regardless, they're still very decent amps.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Those have really shot up in price. It looks like a nice amp.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Not a bad price, but not a steal. I'd consider it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Agreed. At the quoted price it would have to be a keeper.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Swervin55 said:


> Agreed. At the quoted price it would have to be a keeper.


Which it would be for me. I'm anxiously awaiting my keeper SFDR to show it's face. I'm waiting for a broken/bastardized one for me to breathe life back into. 

For ~2k I'd be buying a broken BF, or a Quartet of Quad Reverbs


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dudes coming out of the woodwork now









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my old sf reverb is up for more than i paid let alone sold it for lol


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

vadsy said:


> dudes coming out of the woodwork now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay well NOW the first one seems like a great deal.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Griff said:


> Okay well NOW the first one seems like a great deal.


Right? Just because it says Fender, is super clean, has original cover (the first one). Aren’t super clean and complete examples supposed to have a premium? Relatively, that 2nd one is what, maybe $1,300-1,500? But I bet the owner doesn’t see it that way.


----------

